# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  7mm Barnes tsx / ttsx ?

## Fly-My-Pretties

Anyone have some tsx or ttsx for 7mm? would love to try some

ive got some of the following in 7mm/.284

-core-lokts 140g

-SST's 139g

-Nosler BT 140g

-Mike  :Grin:

----------


## Bulltahr

I've  got plenty of the awesome Barnes MRX in 7mm , keen to swap for WHY or anything shotgun...................

----------


## DAF

I've got a some Barnes 7mm 145Gn LRX I could part with

----------


## Fly-My-Pretties

Gidday Bulltahr, did you have those in 140 or 160g for the 7mm?

Daf, that sounds awesome (just reading up they look pretty impressive)

I have Core-Lokts, Nos BT's and Hornady SST's if you would like to try/have in exchange?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bulltahr

The 160s, awesome on tahr...... Don't need to exchange as I love them for what I use them for, just got heaps to swap for......suggestions.

----------


## Fly-My-Pretties

Cheers bulltahr  :Have A Nice Day:  im after the 120-140g weight if possible 

DAF pm inbound

----------

